# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Nếu tình yêu hết hạn...

## mycomputer

Nếu như tình yêu đến một ngày hết hạn, chắc chắn sẽ là ngày mà em buồn nhiều thật nhiều. Nhưng rồi em biết, mỗi chúng ta cũng sẽ học cách bước qua nỗi đau, sẽ phải học cách chấp nhận thiếu vắng một người thương không còn bên cạnh nữa.


Cũng không có gì quá ngạc nhiên khi em nói một ngày nào đó chuyện tình yêu rơi vào những ngày hết hạn. Là cạn kiệt cả thương, cả yêu, cả những quan tâm rất đỗi vụn vặt thường ngày. Tình yêu trở thành thứ khái niệm cũ kỹ giữa anh và em, giống như vốn đã xảy ra từ rất lâu trước đó.

Nếu như tình yêu hết hạn, chúng ta sẽ làm gì anh nhỉ?

Liệu rằng có cố gắng gói buộc tình yêu bằng những mẩu rơi kỷ niệm rồi đem gửi trả cho người còn lại như một cách hoàn vốn liếng thương yêu mà trót cùng nhau dành dụm bao ngày?

Liệu rằng có cố gắng khóc lóc thở than, dại khờ níu giữ để mong tình yêu sẽ sống lại theo một cách không thể thần kỳ hơn?

Liệu rằng có cố dằn vặt nhau giữa những con người xa lạ, giữa dòng đời xuôi ngược và cố chấp ngoái đầu nhìn về phía không còn điểm chung nào nữa?



Chỉ là, nếu một ngày nào đó, tình yêu không còn trao nhau tròn vẹn, dù với bất kỳ lý do nào khác, em cũng chỉ mong chúng mình đừng tàn nhẫn với nhau thôi anh!

Chúng ta dù không còn đi về phía chung nhau, nhưng vẫn có thể thấy được bóng hình nhau anh nhỉ? Không cần phải cố gắng lãng quên, cũng không cần cố gắng để nhớ về nhau. Hãy để tình yêu có kỳ hạn đưa mọi thứ trở về vạch xuất phát ban đầu. Là anh không còn em, và em không còn anh nữa. Tình yêu lúc bấy giờ sẽ giản đơn hơn nhiều lắm.

Chúng ta dù không còn hướng nhịp tim yêu về nhau, nhưng quá khứ đã từng, anh nhớ chứ? Vậy nên hãy trân trọng những gì mà chúng ta đã có, trân trọng về người mà ta đã yêu.

Chúng ta dù không thể kéo dài thời hạn cho cuộc tình buồn, không có nghĩa là mang mãi chuyện sầu muộn cho những mối tình sau, với những người đến sau. Vậy nên, thật lòng em mong, chúng ta sẽ đều được hạnh phúc.

Nếu như tình yêu đến một ngày hết hạn, chắc chắn sẽ là ngày mà em buồn nhiều thật nhiều. Nhưng rồi em biết, mỗi chúng ta cũng sẽ học cách bước qua nỗi đau, sẽ phải học cách chấp nhận thiếu vắng một người thương không còn bên cạnh nữa.

Nếu như tình yêu hết hạn, chỉ trách tình đi mất, chỉ trách duyên không còn, đúng không anh? 


(Sưu tầm)

----------

